# Waiting



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't know about everybody else but I keep looking and reading all the posts and it seems, maybe it's me, that since I have a GA16DE engine there's no hope to really get alot of power from this engine. Especially since I personally have an automatic. Yeah sure if I had a SR20DE I would have something to start with so it seems. I'm not saying what Micheal Young is doing to his car isn't worth it. I just want to wait to spend lots of money on mods on a car if the end product isn't as fast/worth what you spent. If you spend 10 grand, which you will eventually do, on a car like say mine and the car cost 10 grand why didn't you spend that 20 grand on something that has a good base/potential. I'm sure most of us want a car like in the movie Fast and the Furious. I know I would. Don't get me wrong if we get over 200 horses of this engine then hey sign me up! And clue me and everyone else in on what you did! Some of the members and non-members rides look great. Like for instance Chef's ride, to me looks spectacular and he boosts, which I saw the Dyno, 210 HP and also the Pumpkin Orange 200SX looks like it could have been in the movie. But I'm not going to spend all of my money/time on mods that while I'm still buying the car end up being the price of a brand new SpecV or Acura or whatever equivalent. Sorry for the depressing post but just seems should've bought or go get a better base model to start from. If I'm wrong hey great fill me in I'm all ears.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, imo there is really nothing wrong with the ga16...granted it doesn't start out as powerful as the sr20de, but then again, honda sewing machines come with a 1.6 litre and they can extract good amounts of power from it and we all know nissan's are a bit more punchy than a stock honda with the same size motor 

Besides, one of my goals for working up my engine is mainly to increase both suspension response and engine response and it's just fun to mess around with engines. If you really want to get great power though and have the money, build it up, swap the pistons, gaskets, blah blah blah and go turbo after the basic bolt on's are done, you should be able to give any mildly modded sr20 de (not det) more than a run for their money, auto or manual


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

you arent necessarily wrong, however by buying a car that already has all the stuff you want to put into it, to some extent defeats the purpose of doing it. part of doing what we do is the fun of putting all the pieces together. to some extent its about creativity. if speed is all you are looking for, then by all means just spend the money on the fast car. but some of the cars you were referring to, you will never find on a lot. its about using your imagination. i am just learning myself about mods and such. and i am really enjoying this. my g/f is beginning to get into this too (she drives a hyundai accent). this is about being different. but the fun of this is using your mind. so let me stop running on with this post. i hope that you will continue to try to push the envelope and make your car look and run better. if not, then enjoy the faster car you buy.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

you are not wrong it feel like that sometimes but most people do it just for the thrill of it im sure or they do it just for the simple fact this is the car they have might as well do what they can even if it cost $$$ b ut it makes us happy


----------



## Green_Lantern (Jun 6, 2002)

My car is all paid for and I plan on driving it to the ground....I'd figure I should let it go in style while I'm at it.

And yes, its fun and at times educational to poke around the engine.


I'm still waiting for a US S15 Sylvia if it'll ever show up. ....*sigh*


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hell look at Michael Young's car. Yeah, it's a bit of money and he may have some GREAT opportunities, but it's still just a GA16DE......TURBO, that is. Ah, jealousy. It's a great thing.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

And about paying a car off and driving it for a while....My car is almost 6 years old. Almost fully paid off. AND has only 41,000 miles on it. So I think I have a lot of time to go. AND a lot of time to save up for that turbo, right Mike?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

damn timbo, you dont go anywhere do you? 41 k? you must let your friends do all the driving, smart man


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

hey timbo, whats the condition of the paint on the top of your car? we both drive black cars same year. my clear coat is beginning to fade. selrider first brought my attention to it on his part car in his yard (96 sen gxe). want to know if other people are experiencing the same thing


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Back and forth to work. Highways trips.....we take the wife's SUV. 

Check out my pics on the website. Paint is still f'n Phenomenal!! Of course when you clean, polish, wax and baby it on a weekly basis it helps.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's a picture (before I lowered it). No Fading.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

timbo did you shave your antenna?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

oh, btw..... do you keep it garaged? if so that may be why its not fading, or did you get a paint job. just trying to narrow it down so i have an argument for when i go to nissan


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Antenna.....Radio Shack special....rubber one. 

Garaged? Yup. Still get tons of crap from the wife. "How come my SUV is newer but yours is STILL in the garage?" 

Funny how things work out, huh?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey bigsad, wait til I get pictures of the Engine bay. Just added custom hosing from Hose Techniques.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

You know my 200 is a 96 and has no fading except the grill, fading isn't a big problem with these cars is it?


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Mine's a 97 with the autumn sunburst paint (caused me many a problem from people, got tons of 'wish I had a gun' stories) and it's spent almost half it's life in the direct sun in Hotlanta, GA and it still looks brand new with exception to a few knicks here and there from rocks and assholes in parking lots with no respect for another persons car. I wash and wax it regularly though which is probably a big factor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

cant wait to see the pics. let me know when they are up. and the garage is probably why you arent having any discoloration. i dont have a garage. lucky you


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

i haven't kept mine in a garage but maybe it was before I had it


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2002)

Im sure everyone will agree that its just a fun thing to do.
Being the under dog is fun especially when you prove the honda heads wrong. Its about being a nissan enthusiast!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

97PocketRocket said:


> *Well, imo there is really nothing wrong with the ga16...granted it doesn't start out as powerful as the sr20de, but then again, honda sewing machines come with a 1.6 litre and they can extract good amounts of power from it and we all know nissan's are a bit more punchy than a stock honda with the same size motor
> 
> Besides, one of my goals for working up my engine is mainly to increase both suspension response and engine response and it's just fun to mess around with engines. If you really want to get great power though and have the money, build it up, swap the pistons, gaskets, blah blah blah and go turbo after the basic bolt on's are done, you should be able to give any mildly modded sr20 de (not det) more than a run for their money, auto or manual  *


actually, honda engines come with 1.8.. i think


----------

